# hello



## Kacards (Jun 20, 2007)

hello

My name is Anthony Petit-jean

Im new here, well, signed up a while ago just haven't had chance to write in, until now 

I train in kung fu have done for 10 years now.

I started with Pak lai hung, and now do southern mantis, qi gung and tai chi.

Im not sure what else to put here, so ill go off and find the appropriate room for my topic

Thankyou all
Train Hard

Anthony


----------



## Kacey (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Look around, make yourself at home, and post wherever it seems appropriate!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello Anthony and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome! Southern mantis seems like a very interesting style, from what little I know about it.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jun 21, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy the forums...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 21, 2007)

Greetings Anthony Petit-jean,

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your post.

Cheers.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Hope you enjoy sharing information and learning a few things as well.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Tswolfman (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 23, 2007)

Welocome to MT!  For some reason Kung fu has always had a certain auroa to it since I was a child. I wish that there was a school around me that taught it, I would love to learn


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Anthony!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 24, 2007)

Greeting and Welcome.  Always nice to see another CMA person around.


----------



## Kacards (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi there everyone

Sorry for the very slow reply  I thought i subscribed...
Thankyou very much for all the warm welcomes 

right, where shall i start???...

Ive been practising Kung fu for 10 years.  i'm a graduate, having studied Electronic Systems and infomation Engineering part-timne for 5 years at Sheffield Hallam.

i'm married with 6 kids and have spent the last 10 years working in computers.  mostly software application development, but also graphic design

I've trained gung fu, both pak lai hung style, and chow gar mantis.  
Inspired by pokemon and yu-gi-oh, my wife and i decided to try to apply the same idea to martial arts - move away from the fantasy, and make a trading card game basd on something real... we came up with KAcards. (kick-*** cards)  any one interested can find our website in a google search... and if any of you keen martial artists would like to be in one of the expansion sets, get in touch.
any comments/views on it all, most welcome ! 
so hi to all!!


----------



## BudoTiger (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome Anthony!! Happy posting and have fun


----------



## Insley Stiles (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello Anthony,

Welcome. Look around, post, enjoy! Sounds like you have a decent amount of experience, I look forward to reading your thoughts.

Regards,
Ins


----------



## Kacards (Jun 30, 2007)

Thankyou again for your warm welcomes 

Has anyone seen the website yet and if so, anyone interested in appearing on the cards??

Look forward to replies

Ant


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kacards (Jun 30, 2007)

hi Jade,

seeing your myspace link i've got to presume you're bamboo forest - a style extremely closely related to my own, and one i'd like to see/train at some point (chow gar myself)... pleased to meet you.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

